# Sony HX929 Owners Thread



## bpmurr (Aug 19, 2011)

Wanted to start a HX929 Owners thread over here since the AVSForum thread is a hot mess.

Product Info:

Sony Store HX929 Link

cnet review


----------



## bpmurr (Aug 19, 2011)

Calibrations:

attached Value Electronics Pre and Post reports of the 55HX929


----------



## bpmurr (Aug 19, 2011)

Pictures:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


----------



## bpmurr (Aug 19, 2011)

mechman said:


> To post links, pictures, etc. you need 5 posts. You can pad some posts here. It can take an hour or more afterwards for your privileges to take effect. :T


Thanks I posted there and now this one gets me to 6.


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

Greetings all, glad I found another 929 info site ...







... da Rizz post #1


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks bpmurr for starting this thread! You can discuss civilly here and get the real facts and free of trolling. 

Rizz you are a very welcome addition to HTS and will love participating here. 

-Robert


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Thanks bpmurr for starting this thread! You can discuss civilly here and get the real facts and free of trolling.
> 
> Rizz you are a very welcome addition to HTS and will love participating here.
> 
> -Robert


Thanks, Robert.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like we must have lost our thread starter. :scratch: I've added some info to the first three posts. :T

Welcome to HTS Rizz! :wave:


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

mechman said:


> Looks like we must have lost our thread starter. :scratch: I've added some info to the first three posts. :T
> 
> Welcome to HTS Rizz! :wave:


Thx.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Rizz, you sir as simply THE BEST! So glad you are here. 

bpmurr and mechman thanks for honoring the expert team of master calibrators by adding our ISF before and after calibration reports from our shoot-out event last month. 

-Robert


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Rizz, you sir as simply THE BEST! So glad you are here.
> 
> bpmurr and mechman thanks for honoring the expert team of master calibrators by adding our ISF before and after calibration reports from our shoot-out event last month.
> 
> -Robert


I am humbled, sir. Thank You, say hello to Wendy for me.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Will do! ^^

BTW, we drank the wonderful bottle of yummy Chardonnay you gifted us and .... well I can't tell you the rest of this story, but I do thank you for being so thoughtful.

-Robert


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

Robert Zohn said:


> Will do! ^^
> 
> BTW, we drank the wonderful bottle of yummy Chardonnay you gifted us and .... well I can't tell you the rest of this story, but I do thank you for being so thoughtful.
> 
> -Robert


Good, glad you enjoyed, both, ......before and after.


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

Any new Sony 929 owners?


----------



## ImRizzo (Nov 6, 2011)

It's quiet there also, it has always been that way in early summer, plus there is no "HOT TOPIC" being bantered about. A lot of interest in the new Panny 50 series exceptional quality and Sony's new HX850 series another high quality edgelit LED by Sony but this one works quite well (exception of course being, viewing axis). But its an excellent series due to the higher cost of full array panels. Who know's perhaps Sony's new CLED panels maybe be lcd's Kuro'.

Other than that, there really isn't much fodder for debates or such ?


----------



## Black Ops (Jan 16, 2012)

Well Rizz, let's hope a hot topic (a positive one) appears that fires up all the forums.


----------

